# conditioning/strength training



## Sue Calkins (Nov 5, 2009)

So I know biking and ball play, blind search, etc are excellent conditioning techniques, but what about strength training? Specifically to build/maintain strength in the back to help support the spine. I do repeated retrieves up & down the steps, and was wondering if pulling a weighted sled would help? I'm asking in reference to schutzhund/working dogs.
Sue


----------



## Leslie Patterson (Mar 6, 2008)

I often use a backpack with bottled waters inside to weigh it for a lot of things, walks, biking, treadmill and even while doing obedience.


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Sue Calkins said:


> So I know biking and *ball play*, blind search, etc are excellent conditioning techniques, but what about strength training? Specifically to build/maintain strength in the back to help support the spine. I do repeated* retrieves up & down the steps*, and was wondering if pulling a weighted sled would help? I'm asking in reference to schutzhund/working dogs.
> Sue



First question: is it a healthy dog or does he already have back problems?

if healthy: swimming, treadmill, enduraance training with bicycle

already problems: only swimming or underwater treadmill


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

One of the best core strengthening exercises for dogs is teaching them to "sit pretty." This helps the abdominal muscles and the epaxial muscles in the back.


----------



## Shade Whitesel (Aug 18, 2010)

I run and swim and treadmill mine. And do the sit pretty, which I have called "Who's a poodle?" I notice that swimming really builds up the chest, and the running is for their endurance and their minds. If I am going to ask my dog to take on a man who weighs three times his weight, than they have to be in the best shape possible. 
Careful with the backpack. I don't know if dog's backs were designed to carry weight, and in a long bodied dog, the backpack sits off the shoulders.


----------



## Shade Whitesel (Aug 18, 2010)

You know, the spring pole would probably build up tons of strength for IPO


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

My dogs pull chains on just about all the send out biting exercises. I also make them pull chains while chasing the ball. He also does quite a bit of the palisade.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Put a harness on them, attach a lead to a tire, and make them do hill sprints with it


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Sue Calkins said:


> So I know biking and ball play, blind search, etc are excellent conditioning techniques, but what about strength training? Specifically to build/maintain strength in the back to help support the spine. I do repeated retrieves up & down the steps, and was wondering if pulling a weighted sled would help? I'm asking in reference to schutzhund/working dogs.
> Sue


Your dog putting on a little winter weight Sue? So is Jett doing what you have been doing is what I did with my Rottweiler and still do to some extent with Jett.
I like using hills with Jett he is so aggressive chasing balls and toys he pounds the hell out of him self he has never injured himself yet but as hard and aggressive as he is its only a matter of time.
Donna R gave me a set of weighted collars I put on him to ware around the yard when I want to start conditioning I don't leave them on all the time and keep them lose so as to not weight his neck seems to build his chest if any thing.
I have no advice how to strengthen the back other than good over all conditioning the swimming is sort of out of the question for now. If its a good healthy dog "form should follow function"


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

here is my boy having a little spring pole fun 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTOGXDoSOV0


----------



## kendell jones (Aug 26, 2009)

if you're going to do drag weight, you should really have a proper pull harness. there's a few different kinds, but I wouldn't use a regular walking harness.

you can pull heavy chain or tires, but for conditioning and strength, I like slow and steady long distances with light/medium weights. So, instead of pulling 500 pounds for 30 feet, pull 40-50 pounds for a mile or two. I used to do drag weight with one of my pits just on our normal walks and it was great for strength and conditioning.


----------



## Sue Calkins (Nov 5, 2009)

Lazer's not putting on weight, just getting older, and not slowing down. He gets routine chiro maintenance, and I realize as I age ( LOL) that staying fit is important. Also a little long through the loin, so need to keep this area well supported.
Sue


----------



## Sue Calkins (Nov 5, 2009)

Will dragging the lighter weight over distance ( I have a friend who weight pulls, can help me out with a proper harness) help the back and hind quarters, or build more strength in the front end? Just wondering.


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Sue Calkins said:


> Lazer's not putting on weight,* just getting older*, and not slowing down. He gets routine chiro maintenance, and I realize as I age ( LOL) that staying fit is important. Also a little long through the loin, so need to keep this area well supported.
> Sue





Sue Calkins said:


> Will dragging the lighter weight over distance ( I have a friend who weight pulls, can help me out with a proper harness) help the back and hind quarters, or build more strength in the front end? Just wondering.


With an older dog heavy training is not good. Like you describe him, I'd choose swimming and moderate training with a bicycle (moderate speed, easy trot) to improve muscles and endurance


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

how old is the dog ..?


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Swimming, running, drag weights and springpole are always a good workout.
I like to have my dogs pull less weight (right about their body weight) for longer hauls and have seen some good results with it, both in body appearance as well as stamina. Carpet mills, or even slat mills that you can add some brake to, help as well.


----------



## Sue Calkins (Nov 5, 2009)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> how old is the dog ..?


 He's 7. Limiting height on jumps, long distance bites, etc. until trial time. He knows that stuff, and doesn't need the added physical stress. Not ready for retirement though by any means.
Sue


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

When I had regular access to a pool, house sitting for a friend over the summer months, I took my first dog swimming everyday or at least 3-4 times a week. To make her use her back legs more I had to put some drag on her, hold her by the tail (LOL) or had her pull me in the water using a harness. Otherwise she only swam with the front legs. She put on a significant amount of muscle in a couple months.

Swimming is great, and low impact exercise...


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

Excellent suggestions. I do use a weighted backpack on walks. I limit it to 10# max, usually about 5#. I also do perch exercises. I have a round large dish that I flip over and my dog places his front legs on it. He has learned to pivot around it in both directions. The other exercise I do is the "begging" exercise. Maybe others call this the sitting pretty exercise. Starts with a sit and then both front legs come up like begging. He has to hold it as long as possible. I have him do about 10 reps or until he is too tired to hold the position correctly. I will make it more difficult by having him use his paws to touch my hands. Its really like training him to do a trick. That exercise is so good for him. Another exercise I will do I call "counter surfing". I will do this at a picnic table in the park. Basically I will have my dog place his front legs on the table. Typically I will use food to keep him up in that position. I will place my hands on his waist and shift his weight from one rear leg to the other so he has to co-contract the muscles at hip and back to maintain position. This type of hip and spine extension/straightening is really helpful to the back/pelvis structure.

Now in the winter I go snowshoeing and skijoring and the deep snow we have here right now is quite a workout for him. I have to pay to have him swim and unfortunately cash is tight so we won't do that until summer months.


----------



## Sue Calkins (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone for all the good suggestions. Summer months he can swim - too cold/snowy here now
, and I'm starting him on the begging position. Will also do the exercises with the front legs elevated.
Happy New Year to everyone!


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> here is my boy having a little spring pole fun
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTOGXDoSOV0


Tamm where did you get this spring pole and tug for it? It's pretty cool!


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of those weighted vests with an older dog, as they are just extra trauma on old joints for no real reason. 

For building endurance and muscle nothing beats resistance training. There is all sorts of resistance training you can do. The easiest is a bike, I prefer a scooter with a sled dog harness myself. Swimming for sure! I as well like working bitework with a bungee and slow drags into a decoy with medium length line. 

Daniel mentioned drags with chains and such which is a great idea. Though I'd like to try using the Sparq parachute is something I'd like to invest in. Gives 25 lbs of resistance, as well the parachute won't beat the ratcrap out of the grass like chains being dragged across it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSTrS6jytfY


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

The parachute is pretty cool, I've also seen chaining together truck tire intertubes (not inflated), you can add them as the dog progresses.


----------



## Amanda Caldron (Mar 2, 2009)

There are a variety of things you can do, assuming we all take precautionary measures, using proper and safe equipment, gradually build dogs and only work dogs that are physically healthy are readily to do the work and not over exerting the dog here are some great things that I've tried and have seen others try. 

I also believe that when exerting a dog to the level of preparation for peak performance in physical ability and stamina a huge part is stretching the dog and knowing what your dogs limits are. I usually warm a dog up lightly and then after workout or very strenuous activity stretch dog out and sometimes massage. 

1. Backpacking with small weights or bottled water
2. Carting or sledding with weights (smaller weight longer distance)
3. Bike riding
4. Treadmilling
5. Skijoring
6. Weight pull (heavier weight shorter distance)
7. Swimming
8. Vary surfaced pulls (sand, grass, water, etc.)
9. Spring poles
10. jumping/agility exercises
11. two ball
12. lure coursing 
13. search exercises in wooded areas or where obstacles are present


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

I like to use a nice sandy beach to play ball. Running in the sand is easier on joints but a little harder on the muscles and there is usually water to swim the dog as well.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> I like to use a nice sandy beach to play ball. Running in the sand is easier on joints but a little harder on the muscles and there is usually water to swim the dog as well.


Excellent


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

>>>Tamm where did you get this spring pole and tug for it? It's pretty cool!

I Made the spring pole, its a garage door spring, i used, it was pretty easy to make , 
then the toy is from KONG , they are new, and pretty tuff
they are a knock off a another toy , i think it is call TUFF or something, TIGER TUFF?
they come in different shapes, i like this one, they are apparnelty tested on tigers? for durabulity , they last fairly long on the sring pole. go through 2-3 a yr, 

Vandal was first not interested in the springpole, but now, he is a maniac for it , he spends alot of time on it


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Oh cool, Thanks Tamm .. I think I have everything to make one then .. I even have a PITA tree that I keep wanking my head on that will be perfect for mugsly and fugsly to beat on. 

I checked the Kong www and couldn't find that toy. When you are in the store next can you check on it for me?


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

Kong Ballistic 

http://www.bizrate.com/dog-supplies/oid2274691382.html


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

and the originals are 
http://www.arcatapet.com/item.cfm?cat=12604


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> and the originals are
> http://www.arcatapet.com/item.cfm?cat=12604



Good Grief $25 for a tug ring? Oh yeah marked down to $18 LOL I can buy similar rings all day at the Dollar Tree and throw them away when they get destroyed.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Edward Egan said:


> The parachute is pretty cool, I've also seen chaining together truck tire intertubes (not inflated), you can add them as the dog progresses.


Check out "running parachute" on ebay. I won a bid on a 40"
for under $15 shipping included. It looks like fun. I'll see how one works on a face attack


----------



## Gina Pasieka (Apr 25, 2010)

I am so getting the parachute...that thing looks so cool. \\/


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> I like to use a nice sandy beach to play ball. Running in the sand is easier on joints but a little harder on the muscles and there is usually water to swim the dog as well.


And for those of you that don't live in Cali...deep snow. Some types of snow provide more resistance than others as does differing depths. Combine it with hills and you get the dog really struggling / working hard for a toy.


----------

